# Hi - Cheshire Coffee Newbie



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

Having spent many years searching for good coffee shops I have decided to start to understand more about coffee.

I have been using a Nespresso machine for years but think its time to step up now.

Looking forward to speaking with you all and reading your exciting posts.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Plenty of info on here Jon, welcome


----------



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

thanks already learning loads


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Jon

Where abouts are you? A fair few good places in Manchester/Cheshire.

Velo Espresso and Market House Coffee in Altrincham are both very good.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum & don't forget to look in at Coffeefix in Gatley

Ron


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ronsil said:


> Welcome to the Forum & don't forget to look in at Coffeefix in Gatley
> 
> Ron


My brother is a big can of coffeefix and took me along when I was visiting! I second that suggestion


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome, though I've no suggestions of where to go... I thought you only drank tea up north!?


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome. I'm new as well. We have had espresso machines in the past, but are currently just using a stovetop and a filter coffee machine. Very happy with the results. Will most probably get a grinder and dual boiler later in the year.


----------

